# I can't catch my mice!!!



## mices4 (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi all
I have 4 mice which i've had for 4 weeks now. 
Although I have finally got them to eat from my hand (see super shy mouse thread for the saga) I can't pick them up to play with them. 
I've been hesitant cos one had babies but I have to get there eventually. 
I've got a Habitrail ovo suite - actually 2 connected together, one with the wheel removed so I could add other toys. I removed the pipes to have a detachable pipe run but limiting the pipes between compartments. But I still can't catch them without a dismantling operation that leaves me all shaky, I hate trying to catch them and missing, and it gets so stressful for mice and for me. 
Does anyone have any tips??
I looked for a different, more accessible cage 
I found these on zooplus:
Mouse Cages: great selection at zooplus

and I especially like the Fun Area Leon, but I am worried about the wood getting stinky and don't know if it'd be any better...
Please can anyone advise??? 
Thanks!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Unfortunately the wood will get smelly unless you paint it with an animal safe paint (plasticote is reccomended on a lot of sites). a cage with the biggest footprint you can afford, with a large door is the best type of cage for mice. The Alexander is a fantastic cage for mice, its got a huge footprint and the bars are narrow enough for even the smallest mouse.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hiya...again 

Yeah habitrails are good cages cos not just does it make it hard for catching but it is really poor ventialtion! Leon cages are great....though the top of the cage has a door and for mice you would need to tighten it down...maybe with cable ties...cos the gap can get too big. Or look on ebay for second hand rat cage...if the bars are too wide you can always ventilate it....someone got one for £1.00 on there!


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

I have the Barney cage from zooplus and I love it, I dont have mice in it though (my mice are in a hamster heaven)
The Barney has great access, 1 large door on top and 2 on the side.
It has small bar spacing so perfect for mice.
And it's tall enough to hang lots of toys and hammocks in there for mice to climb about on as that's what they love to do.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

niki87 said:


> Hiya...again
> 
> Yeah habitrails are good cages cos not just does it make it hard for catching but it is really poor ventialtion! Leon cages are great....though the top of the cage has a door and for mice you would need to tighten it down...maybe with cable ties...cos the gap can get too big. Or look on ebay for second hand rat cage...if the bars are too wide you can always ventilate it....someone got one for £1.00 on there!


That was me  A Freddy 2 rat cage.


----------



## rainstars (May 3, 2012)

I agree with TDM that the alexander would be wonderful, it's my *dream cage*! The front door seems small but I think it has a bigger one on the top? The one possible problem is the bar spacing. They might fit through 1cm. I'm not sure if I would keep them in a cage with 1cm bar spacing, but I know a lot of people do and say they have never had a mouse escape.

The savic mickey 2xl has narrow bar spacing and a huge door. It's quite expensive though.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

rainstars said:


> I agree with TDM that the alexander would be wonderful, it's my *dream cage*! The front door seems small but I think it has a bigger one on the top? The one possible problem is the bar spacing. They might fit through 1cm. I'm not sure if I would keep them in a cage with 1cm bar spacing, but I know a lot of people do and say they have never had a mouse escape.
> 
> The savic mickey 2xl has narrow bar spacing and a huge door. It's quite expensive though.


There are a lot of mousey people with the Alexander at the top of their dream cage list and lots who do have their mice in one (soooooooooo jelous  ) . If youre worried about the bar spacing then the Mickey 2 xl would be the way to go, but you would need to remove or cover the barred ledge to protect their feet.


----------



## AnnB (Nov 6, 2011)

In the meantime, try putting the cardboard tube from a kitchen roll into the cage. Encourage the mice into the tube with some of their favourite food and just lift out the tube with the mouse inside, being careful that it doesn't bolt from one end.


----------



## mices4 (Aug 24, 2012)

Wow! thank you so much for all the advice. 
I think for thte Alexander, I would definitely want to wait til the babies were bigger. But it looks good.
Quick question - the Alexander has wood floors too, right? So I would need this Plasticote stuff?

WIth regards to bar spacing, 
"The savic mickey 2xl has narrow bar spacing and a huge door. It's quite expensive though."
I like this one too, but apparently the spacing is 9mm? so nearly the same as the Alexander - or have I got wrong info? Google isn't helping me! 

"...if the bars are too wide you can always ventilate it....!
Sorry - what does that mean? 

And....the weirdest thing happened to me today - was walking to the bus on my way to work, and there's a glass mouse tank by someone's front gate. I knocked and they didn't want it, so I went back and got my car and took it! Need to inspect that tonight! 

Now I really MUST start work lol.
Picks to come of the babies. Got a couple last night


----------



## rainstars (May 3, 2012)

The bar spacing on the savic mickey is 7mm not 9mm.
If you got the alexander cage you could remove the wood or use plasti-kote, I like the clear one.


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

All the cages recommended are brilliant, I love my Barney cage though. I don't like Plastikote as i don't think it works that well. In the pound shop they sell rolls of sticky down covering things (don't know what they're called' and i use them as they're easy to wipe and i've not had any smells with them


----------



## rainstars (May 3, 2012)

The barney pet cage is on offer at the moment too, it's on zooplus for £40 which is a really *really *good deal. I've been thinking about buying it myself....just because lol. 

It's also 7mm. The largest door is on the top though so you are grabbing the mice from above which can be scary for them unless you use one of the smaller doors at the front. Personally I much prefer the larger pull down type doors.









(not my pic)

Plasti-kote is a bit crap actually, not because it doesn't work but because I had to do a few coats of it.


----------



## mices4 (Aug 24, 2012)

hmmm the Barney is really tempting me. I'm sitting here with the Habitrail roof canopies wide open and I just can't think of how to catch them without a major upheaval again  
Do you guys reckon a more accessible cage will make a difference?
And is there a cage with swing down doors? do you mean like the Leon one?


----------



## Ratty man (Apr 15, 2012)

Their is always this cage also.

Cages : Kevin 82 Extra Narrow Bar Hamster & Mouse Cage : www.EquineCanineFeline.com the place to buy all your Pet Products, Horse Products and Pet Supplies online

Has only one door but it's a huge door on the front that opens really wide.


----------



## mices4 (Aug 24, 2012)

oH a wildcard! That actually looks really good - bit smaller but the door's great! Any idea what the bar spacing actually is? 

Thanks!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Yeah thanks Rattyman, thats just what I flippin need, to see another gorgeous cage, one that I hadnt even heard of, wants now


----------



## mices4 (Aug 24, 2012)

arrghh...Barney or Kevin...????! lol
the Barney is cheaper and very slightly bigger, but the door on the Kevin looks fab. 
Spent ages failing to pluck up the courage to traumatise the mice again last night. I NEED a new cage!


----------



## Ratty man (Apr 15, 2012)

mices4 said:


> oH a wildcard! That actually looks really good - bit smaller but the door's great! Any idea what the bar spacing actually is?
> 
> Thanks!


7mm bar spacing.


----------



## Ratty man (Apr 15, 2012)

thedogsmother said:


> Yeah thanks Rattyman, thats just what I flippin need, to see another gorgeous cage, one that I hadnt even heard of, wants now


And you know you really want it


----------



## mices4 (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm going to be about £70 poorer by the end of today I reckon!


----------



## mices4 (Aug 24, 2012)

Quick question - does the Kevin have a water bottle?? I can't see one...
Thanks


----------



## rainstars (May 3, 2012)

Kevin 82! I was trying to remember what that cage was called thanks rattyman. I was going to say it's the same size as the mickey 2xl slightly cheaper, same 7mm bar spacing, same huge door only this one opens upwards not downwards. I'd go for it!

I don't think it comes with a water bottle, it doesn't say it does. Not sure though.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh wow....I want that cage too!!! Yeah looks great!


----------



## mices4 (Aug 24, 2012)

yup, I think that's the one! 
I like the Mickey but I prefer the solid shelf in the Kevin and it has the extra corner shelf too  
ouch my poor bank balance lol


----------



## Ratty man (Apr 15, 2012)

No it doesn't come with a water bottle i'm afraid.


----------



## mices4 (Aug 24, 2012)

Just ordered it. Ouch! expensive! but very excited!


----------



## Ratty man (Apr 15, 2012)

If it's any comfort to you, the Barney cage is normally about £60 itself but just happens to be on special offer so under normal circumstances both cages would be round about the 60-65 pound mark


----------



## mices4 (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks - yes strangely that does help a bit! 
Had to get it delivered to my work - that will cause amusement I'm sure! 
let's hope it helps with the taming! I will let you know.


----------



## mices4 (Aug 24, 2012)

peter0 said:


> In the pound shop they sell rolls of sticky down covering things (don't know what they're called' and i use them as they're easy to wipe and i've not had any smells with them


Please can you let me know a bit more about this stuff? I imagine it as sticky-backed plastic - can you tell me the make?
Thanks!


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

I have no idea what make it is. I got it from Poundland they sell it in small rolls. It's like a vinyl which is loose not solid and sticky on the back so you can mould it around shelves too. It's really good


----------



## mices4 (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks Peter, I will check it out! 
And thanks to everyone for all the options and pros and cons to consider!
Everyone on here is so helpful!


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

One word of warning. Baby mice are like pingy fleas, so be careful they don't jump


----------



## mices4 (Aug 24, 2012)

lol I'm waiting to see that! 
They're just getting ready to leave the nest. I really want to take the adult out to get more photos, but it feels cruel, they're being all protective at the mo! 
On the plus side, they're getting better with climbing over my hand etc.


----------

